# Girl Scouts cookies to the rescue.......



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

It goes to show that something is better than nothing but I always rather have a lot more, this two are very lucky and is a good reminder to all who venture to the great outdoors to expect the UNEXPECTED.:gaah:
https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/missing-sisters-survive-by-eating-girl-scout-117515373517.html


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

It's amazing how something as simple as a trip somewhere can put you in survival mode. At least most people who prep have extended their plans to their vehicles. Most people don't even have tools, water, a first aid kit, or extra clothes (except for high school and college kids, most of their clothes are in their car).

A good lesson for anyone, but I think most of us here would have maybe gained a pound or two, lol.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

The first part of that url is frightening ... nowhere does it mention cookies

... www.yahoo.com/parenting/missing-sisters-survive-by-eating-girl-scout-...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Another survival story with a good ending...*

Although I find it worrisome taking two small children into the woods far away from home I would rather take them camping to a park or camp ground or even pitch a tent out back but thanks God that everything was ok.
http://news.yahoo.com/rescuers-california-father-children-missing-camping-trip-093937266.html


----------

